

GPU processing helps lower CT scan radiation - siculars
http://www.medicaldaily.com/news/20100723/516/video-game-processors-help-lower-ct-scan-radiation.htm

======
siculars
One of the first real world, end user facing applications of GPU processing
speed-up beyond video and financial applications that I've seen.

